# I am looking for a web hosting plan, but which one?



## garyjob (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I am new to this. Am thinking of setting up my own website, but so far I am having problems deciphering which from which. Some offer unlimited transfer some offer unlimited disk space. Some offer free domain name. So which feature is more important that the other? Any ideas?

Looking around it seems that most company offer their services on a monthly or yearly subscription basis. Is there any one company that offers it service based on a one time payment basis at all? 

I personally think an on going cost to too costly. A cheap one time payment to settle everything will be the best.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

A one-time payment for a web domain is simply not possible. Domain names are rented rather than bought. A one-time pymt for hosting and a CMS may be possible.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

As dm01 states there really aren't any one time payment options out there. It just wouldn't be good for business. 

As for web hosting there are a couple of different options (well really three). The first is to set up an Apache or IIS server on your own computer and then run your website from that. This isn't the best way for a beginner to do it, but you will learn a lot. 

Then next is free web hosting. There are a lot of companies that offer free web hosting. One of the more common sites is Geocities. This is a site run by Yahoo. However, I would recommend that you take a look at this. It is a list of free web hosts. I currently am using one of them to get my site online. The main problem that people complain about is that free web hosts are paid for by ads, so you will get adds placed on your site that you didn't place there.

The last option is paid web hosting. These run the gambit of cost and size. You also have different types of paid web hosting. I would take a look at this towards the bottom for a general description of each. Also, you have to do a little research and find the best price. My brother has a website set up on a host called IXwebhosting.com. So it is all up to what you want. 

Do your research and ask questions and you will find what you are looking for rather quickly.
Cheers!


----------



## jessica.fann (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried Geocities before. Not very flexible apparently. They only allow the hosting of static pages.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure what you mean by a static page? Do u mean that you can't write you page in php and then post it? Or is it something different?

Cheers!


----------



## jessica.fann (Nov 23, 2008)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by a static page? Do u mean that you can't write you page in php and then post it? Or is it something different?
> 
> Cheers!


Yup you are right is the type of page with no php scripting at all just pure html. 

It is pretty annoying too, with all the imposed advertising banners


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Ok so then don't use geocites, use some other hosting company. You do know that with free hosting it is almost garenteed that you are going to have ad banners, right? If you do a search for free web hosting you should come up with a lot of different options. I would recommend that you take a look at this site. It has a lot of different hosting companies, and gives good descriptions too.

Cheers!


----------



## atechp (Jul 15, 2009)

just because a company is offering free domain, doesn't mean they are the best. a domain is only $10 per year. don't be cheap...haha..also, do you really think its a good idea of pay once and forget about it. what if something goes wrong later on? will the company offer you refund after few months? I don't recommend getting yourself stuck with a company by paying in advance. As for web hosting, there are tons to choose from. most offer good service and support. I personally use chime web hosting and i am satisfied with them. they are fairly cheap when compared to other hosting providers and offer good support.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Please look at the date on the posts above you. This thread is from a while ago in 2008. Please don't bring back old threads.

Cheers!


----------

